# My Tiel "Phoenix"



## JonathanH (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi All, 

I thought I'd post a pic of my Whiteface DS SF. I will be posting the others soon as well.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

That's one pretty bird


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

Very pretty bird!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Pheonix is gorgeous! WF SFDS is one of my dream mutations!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Very pretty !!!!


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 27, 2011)

Here is my WF split to pied Cock (no name yet) LoL. Suggestions are welcome !!


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 27, 2011)

3rd member of my flock.. WF hen (Dont know if she is split to anything). If you guys can tell me if she is, that will be helpful.


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

To me the hen looks like a normal wf.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow gorgeous birds! 

To me your WF hen actually looks like a WF cinnamon, could just be the lighting or something.


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone !!


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Wow gorgeous birds!
> 
> To me your WF hen actually looks like a WF cinnamon, could just be the lighting or something.


I was kind of thinking a little on the cinnamon side as well but like you said it could be the light


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool bird!!!!!


----------



## Leigh (Sep 21, 2011)

Gorgeous birds!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm going with WF cinnamon as well for the hen...she looks like Velcro, Snowball's daughter. Very pretty birds!


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 27, 2011)

She doesn't look quite cinnamon. Maybe the camera flash gives that sort of a color. I was hoping it would be normal WF. If she is cinnamon then I guess she is. LOL. Thanks for the compliments everyone !!! =)


----------



## jimnfran (May 31, 2011)

so pretty. Sapphire comes to mind ......


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I agree too with the cinnamon  i like the name snowy and they are gorgeous


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 27, 2011)

Snowy it is!!! Ok everyone the female WF cinnamon (lol) is called Snowy !!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yay snowy


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

awww he looks adorable....cool name by the way...sounds red indian


----------



## JonathanH (Sep 27, 2011)

Phoenix is born from the ashes... He looks kinda ashy to me. LoL. Moreover, he is a bully, if I may add. Bullies the others around. I dont think the male WF split pied is afraid of him though. The hen normally is. Btw, I know this is a "Nutrient/Food Question": Can someone point me to a pellet brand that is healthy + works on the colors of the tiels? I just want to bring out the colors on the tiels I have, they all pretty much came from people that didn't have time for them. So they look kind of "ignored". 

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2011)

They are al gorgeous I love the first photo. The shading on his wings is gorgeous !


----------

